# Cooking Kale



## sara (Mar 21, 2005)

Bought some kale today, and I want to give it a try.. any idea how to cook kale? and good recipes?


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 21, 2005)

EPICURIOUS.COM 
Though not always the healthiest recipes around, sometimes you do find a healthy gem on this site. 

FOODTV.COM
 Also some cool recipes...


----------



## Smoo_lord (Mar 21, 2005)

what teh hell is kale?


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> EPICURIOUS.COM
> Though not always the healthiest recipes around, sometimes you do find a healthy gem on this site.
> 
> FOODTV.COM
> Also some cool recipes...



Thanks GG!! I will have to check this out


----------



## balbec (Mar 22, 2005)

Kale is much like cabbage but alot greener. 
Im Irish so the recipe is Bacon and cabbage(i.e. Kale), Get some bacon and put on the boil, leave for about 40mins and then add Kale (leaves seperated) and continue to boil for about 30mins again, the kale gives a lovely flavour to the bacon..
Fairly healty and lovely with some baby potatoes


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2005)

So, Kale can't be eaten raw?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

People eat Kale?   I thought it was so solely for plate presentation 

I've put it in my mouth, tastes like wax


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)

*Sesame Kale*

2 cloves garlic, minced
  1 pound kale (about bunch)
  2 teaspoons sesame seed oil
  2 tablespoons water
  1 teaspoon soy sauce
  2 teaspoons toasted sesame seeds
  Salt and pepper if desired

Mince the garlic cloves. Wash the kale and shake it over the sink. It should remain a little wet. Remove and discard the stems from the kale and tear it into bite-size pieces. 

Heat the sesame seed oil in the skillet over medium-low heat. Add the minced garlic to the hot oil and sauté for about 20 seconds. Add the kale and water to the garlic and oil, and cover the skillet. 

After 1 minute, stir the kale, then re-cover. After 1-2 more minutes, when the kale is wilted, stir in the soy sauce and sesame seeds. If desired, add salt and/or pepper to taste. 

Makes 6 to 8 servings.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> People eat Kale?   I thought it was so solely for plate presentation
> 
> I've put it in my mouth, tastes like wax


 n how'd you get wax in your mouth mr?


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2005)

Sounds yummy!


----------



## overthepond (Mar 22, 2005)

I refuse to eat Kale. She spells it Kail....but still....creepy

I say can't go wrong with a little corn beef to accompany that


----------

